# 2018 in review



## baker (Dec 15, 2018)

Well 2018 is almost over so I figured I would post up some photos of a few of the animals and places I've been fortunate enough to see this year. While it' has been a bit of a busy year for myself, especially since starting my PhD project in April, and I haven't been able to get out and see as much as I would've liked, I have managed to put together a fairly nice selection over the year.

Enjoy the photos.



Peron&#x27;s tree frog (Litoria peronii) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Burton&#x27;s legless lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Camouflaged by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Run! by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



You can&#x27;t see me by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Lace monitor (Varanus varius) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Sunset over Idalia national park by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



The apostle&#x27;s at sunset by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Estuarine crocodile (Crocodylus porosus) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Estuarine crocodile (Crocodylus porosus) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Scrub python (Simalia kinghorni) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Arafura file snake (Acrochordus arafurae) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Palm cockatoo (Probosciger aterrimus) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Northern long-necked turtle (Chelodina oblonga) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Saw-shelled turtle (Wollumbinia latisternum) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Peron&#x27;s tree frog (Litoria peronii) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Coastal carpet python (Morelia spilota) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Eastern blue tongue skink (Tiliqua scincoides) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow,what a fantastic collection of photos, wish we had wildlife like that in the U.K. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricko (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm a reptile fan but to see a Palm cockatoo would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## s_vivo (Mar 12, 2019)

Some fantastic shots in that lot!


----------

